# Nj halloween parade



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

there has been perticipants come as far as new zealand.... check it out maybe YOU would like to visit the Halloween Capitol of the USA!


----------



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

only a few more days left to finalize your plans to see the 2nd lagrest halloween parade


----------

